

IPods and iPhones banned in the Gates Household - _frog
http://www.businessinsider.com/melinda-the-ipod-is-banned-in-the-gates-household-2009-3

======
michaelpinto
The one good thing about Microsoft is that they always eat their own dog food
— it's made them build better products over the long run. And I say this as an
Apple fanboy...

